
Show HN: Easily accept Stripe payments for your Laravel 5 SaaS application - tylercubell
https://github.com/tylercubell/billing
======
timvdalen
What are the differences with laravel/cashier?

~~~
Jemaclus
For those who aren't aware, Laravel Cashier is the official billing package
integrating Stripe, Braintree, and more.
[https://laravel.com/docs/5.4/billing](https://laravel.com/docs/5.4/billing)

